# I scarcely remeber the time



## metalika

Δεν θυμάμαι πότε; ή δεν θυμάμαι την εποχή; I scarcely remeber the time


----------



## Vagabond

Κατ'αρχήν, χρειάζεται context. 

Ανεξάρτητα από αυτό, θα έλεγα κάτι σαν «ίσα που/μόλις που/με το ζόρι θυμάμαι όταν/τον καιρό που/τότε που[...]» σε πρώτη ανάγνωση... όχι όμως «δεν θυμάμαι».

Το context θα βοηθούσε, γιατί το ύφος του κειμένου σου παίζει το ρόλο του...


----------



## metalika

Έχεις δίκιο, ευχαριστώ. Είναι μακροπερίοδη γραφή και μ' έχει μπερδέψει. Παραθέτω όλο το απόσπασμα. «I can scarce remember the time when the situation was not vividly present to me».


----------



## ireney

H Vagabond το πέτυχε στα τυφλά!  Το "Μόλις και μετά βίας θυμάμαι", ή οποιοδήποτε άλλη από τις εναλλακτικές της προτάσεις, κάνει.


----------



## metalika

Ναι, αλλα το '' time'' πώς μεταφράζεται; Εννοεί ''περίοδο'' ή μπορούμε να πούμε -σε ελεύθερη μετάφραση- '' μια φορά..;''


----------



## Athanasia/Anna

I would say:
"θυμαμαι αμυδρα τον καιρο που η ολη κατασταση ηταν για εμενα...etc"


----------



## metalika

athanasia/anna said:


> i would say:
> "θυμαμαι αμυδρα τον καιρο που η ολη κατασταση ηταν για εμενα...etc"


 μπορεί να αποδοθεί έτσι σε σχέση με τα συμφραζόμενα;


----------



## Traduita

Εξαρτάται πάλι από τα ευρύτερα συμφραζόμενα αλλά νομίζω πως η έμφαση είναι αρνητική: Αυτό το πράγμα το είχα σχεδόν πάντα στη σκέψη μου: σχεδόν δεν θυμάμαι/ ουσιαστικά δεν θυμάμαι την εποχή που _δεν_ με απασχολούσε αυτό. 

Το "θυμάμαι αμυδρά" μπορεί να σημαίνει "δεν θυμάμαι", αλλά μπορεί να ακουστεί και ως: "κάτι θυμάμαι, για στάσου", και η δήλωση χάνει λίγο σε σαφήνεια. 
Γι' αυτό θα επέλεγα μία από τις λύσεις που σου πρότεινε η Vagabond.


----------

